# airboat or fanboat - opinions



## coyotebgone (Sep 6, 2012)

I have always bowfished out of a long tail rigged duck boat. That means that someone has to drive while someone is up front shooting.  

I am in the market to purchase a boat for bowfishing. 

I would like to hear from guys that have fan boat and airboats. 

If you like airboats what are to pros and cons for fiberglass versus aluminum. 

I live on lake seminole we have a lot of stumps hydrilla and yuk.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 6, 2012)

just my 2 cents. no fiberglass! airboats are better but they are very loud, take a lot of up keep, and very expensive to run and keep up. I think insurance is high on them as well. I run a fan and like it. 2 gallons of gas will run a 12 hr tournament.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got an airboat. And yes lots of upkeep and expensive to run. For comparison it takes about 125 to 150 bucks in gas to fish a twelve hour tournament. An airboat will do things a fan won't , or do the same things faster. But no reverse either. And properly built fan will go backwards. But definitely aluminum either way


----------



## j_seph (Sep 6, 2012)

Fan boats have reverse
Mine is a kicker and fiberglass skiff which works just fine


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have both airboat and fanboat, the fanboat is much cheaper over all but the airboat gets it done with a vengeance.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have a fan boat. i was running a 1860 carolina skiff not a good choice for bowfishing.  i had to put a patch in the boat after every trip 'we hit a lot of stumps . i recently purchased a aluminum hull and converting everything over . as far as the fan goes i do love it cheap on gas and pushes fine over grass flats thick hydrilla all the good stuff . if u are looking for speed u can forget it with a fan maybe 6 to 8 mph it will not run dry . i would love to own a airboat  they are faster and most of the nice ones will run dry . lots of money in up keep and gas .


----------

